

Clarify Your Story: Internet Businesses - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.sramanamitra.com/articles/clarify-your-story-internet-businesses/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1134810>

Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1127461>

Links to: <http://mylifeandart.typepad.com/1m1m/>

The question in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1134810> is how many
people here know of the "strategy" and are intending to use it.

